
Doing it Wrong. - fogus
http://minimalmac.com/post/233989990/doing-it-wrong
======
gfodor
Of course, if you Do It Wrong in a way that is correct enough, eventually that
becomes Doing It Right. If you Do It Wrong in a way that is actually wrong,
well, nobody ever hears about you.

I'm coining a new term here for when I see content like this: OST. Or, Simply:
"Think."

------
jstraszheim
It is sort of useless advice, though. If you're the sort of person whose
inclined to "do it wrong", you already are. If your not, simplistic advice
isn't going to help you find the one correct way to do it wrong. You'll just
end up wrong.

------
jamesbressi
I love anyone who writes about ignoring conventional wisdom and popular belief
or advice.

This post can be summed up by Mark Twain - "Whenever you find yourself on the
side of the majority, it is time to pause and reflect."

------
gwern
Yes, I'm sure that Apple's willingness to invest in research and whatnot while
other companies do differently has nothing to do with their differing
circumstances, like Apple's profits growing >500% in 2003 as they began to
reap the iPod whirlwind. (For once, Steves Jobs is right - listen to the quote
of him, not the blogger!)

------
Tichy
Sometimes it is OK to post articles with minimal content, too. But not always.

